

Ask HN: How would you use a zero-knowledge personal data vault on the web? - smartera

Service would be primarily text storage but you can also assume the possibility of storing small files (&lt;10 MB). Still working on a method to avoid the (forgetting password == data loss) scenario.
======
runjake
_Still working on a method to avoid the (forgetting password == data loss)
scenario._

Why? "forgetting password == data loss" is a feature, not a bug.

~~~
dllthomas
Well, it's both. It's just that most alternatives for this kind of application
would introduce bigger bugs.

